# Results Improving but not enough



## Chetan (Dec 7, 2018)

Dear Forum members,

I joined this forum last year and have been a passive member since then. But I have got a lot of pointers from all the forum members and also their success stories. I am glad i joined this forum. I had an appointment with specifialist two days back who told me my sugar levels are under control and I should keep doing what i was doing (lol.. lot of guidance from specialist).
I am referred back to GP now. But I am not satisfied with the progress. When I started -my idea was to be able to stop medication comletely. Even though I am doing all I can - I am not sure where I am lacking. 

What should be the course of action to stop the meds totally? I have read many success stories but mostly revolves around eating sensibly and also food which i do not eat 

Any help would be appreciated.

*Readings:*

05/12/2018: HbA1c 58  mmol, Weight: 98/100 Kg, BMI 27.6 
26/06/2018: HbA1c 74  mmol, Weight: 104 Kg, BMI 28.5
10/12/2017: HbA1c 104 mmol,Weight:104 Kg, BMI 29.6

*Medicines Currently On:*

Metformin 1000mg x 2 per day
Empagliflozin – 25mg x 1 per day
Dulaglutide 1.5 mg x 1 per week  (Injection)
*
Eating: Vegetarian (No Egg/fish too)* 
Low carb, mainly brown rice, pastas, beans, Diet Coke and some cheat days
*Exercise:* 
I walk around 30-45 min after lunch time. Hit swimming pool to learn swimming 1-2 times a week. Planning to continue this untill I loose weight or learn how to swim properly


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi Chetan - You're doing pretty well, I reckon, and maybe losing some more weight would help get yr BG's down further. 

If you're interested, I'd check out the "Newcastle" stuff - see https://www.diabetes.org.uk/researc...ht/research-spotlight-low-calorie-liquid-diet  and a couple of recent threads on these forums:  https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...ie-diets-in-hope-of-reversing-diabetes.78570/  and https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/very-low-calorie-diet-direct-trial-results.78659/

People focus on the "800 calorie short-term diet" aspect of this, but the researchers think that maybe the important thing is losing ~15 kg and maintaining a lower weight, not so much how you go about it.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2018)

You aren't seriously only eating that with no protein whatsoever mentioned?


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 7, 2018)

I think that you have to be patient and give these things time. Everyone is different so you need to experiment and find out which approach works best for you. I prefer to do lots of exercise. It still took me about two years to get off the meds and I now go on and off them depending on how well I'm doing.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 7, 2018)

trophywench said:


> You aren't seriously only eating that with no protein whatsoever mentioned?



Beans


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2018)

trophywench said:


> You aren't seriously only eating that with no protein whatsoever mentioned?


I remember being taught at school that beans + grains (both secondary proteins) made a complete  protein.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 7, 2018)

I didn't know that - does it depend which grains and which beans?


----------



## Robin (Dec 7, 2018)

trophywench said:


> I didn't know that - does it depend which grains and which beans?


I don’t think O level biology went into that much detail! (It did teach me stuff about food composition that has stood me in good stead, though, it always amazes me when people don’t know what carbohydrate is.)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 7, 2018)

Robin said:


> I don’t think O level biology went into that much detail! (It did teach me stuff about food composition that has stood me in good stead, though, it always amazes me when people don’t know what carbohydrate is.)



Beans & rice are supposed to be a complete protein combo.

And soya beans/tofu are supposed to be complete, so yay for endamame. As are chia seeds and quinoa, apparently.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2018)

Well - there you go!


----------

